# April 3rd Rockfish report



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

Got set up around 0815 this morning. Rain hadn't really started yet and the bay looked nice and calm. First fish came at 1000 checking in at 39 inches. Took a quick photo and released. Buddy caught one around 12 inches a few minutes later. Nothing since then but if anything else happens I'll post an update in this thread.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Where is this at?


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice catch


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

damn that water is glass. i think itd be throwing some top water on that. wind is gonna be brutal again this afternoon it looks like.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice fish!! Keep that spot unburnt or it will be over run.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Hmm....that shore looks familiar.


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

Fished till 1430 or so and those were the only two fish of the day. Both caught on cut Alewife. Edited to add that the tide wasn't really ideal, as I like to fish this spot for the entirety of the outgoing tide and we only caught the last 2 hours of it today.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Way to go! Nice to see someone getting some pullage!


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

nice,,great rod holder too


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

congrats on your catch.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

mantriumph said:


> nice,,great rod holder too


Where can those rod holders be purchased? 

Any particular name for that style?


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Where can those rod holders be purchased?
> 
> Any particular name for that style?


It looks like one of those carp rod pods. Most of them include trip sensors that beep when your line is spooling.


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

It's my carp setup but I find it's great for beach, bridge and pier fishing. Resistance Tackle or Big Carp Tackle carry a few varieties.


----------



## saintswinall (May 12, 2013)

Me and my brothers are heading to sandy point with our kayaks tomorrow glad to see the fish are around.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Hooked4Life said:


> It looks like one of those carp rod pods. Most of them include trip sensors that beep when your line is spooling.
> 
> View attachment 14941


WOW! Talk about "high tech". Sweet!

Where'd ya purchase that thing?


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone feel like joining me after work tomorrow, say around 4-8pm?


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

that rod setup is a good toy, looking good rod holder. BTW nice catch.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Irrompible where are you going?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

irrompible said:


> It's my carp setup but I find it's great for beach, bridge and pier fishing. Resistance Tackle or Big Carp Tackle carry a few varieties.


A friend of mine gave me a similar one as a gift. It's pretty popular in the UK apparently, especially for Carping. I never thought to use it for this application so thanks for the idea!


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

Was good seeing you again, Qball.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Mike as always i had a nice time fishing with you. Thanks again!


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

That toy of his is a real fish slayer! Ive never seen him skunked . If he hooks em its coming in lol!


----------

